# Relocating to Isla Mujeres, Cancun, Quintana Roo



## DRK

This is my first time posting. I have been to Isla Mujeres several times now and, not to sound too corny, have fallen in love with the island. The people are amazing and friendly, and of course the island itself is amazing. Since finding out that my dog wouldn't have to sit in quarantine, I've really ramped up the saving in order to try to attempt this move. 

I was really excited to find this site. The purpose of this thread is to find out if any of you out there have any advice or suggestions at all about relocating there. Basically, I'm about to go through a divorce, and am looking to live somewhere easy and calm for awhile. I'm assuming that employment for US citizens is rather non-existent there on the island, and I'm certainly not retiring. I'm just wanting to live the island life for a year or so. Anything you guys might have would be greatly appreciated. I'm going back for another visit in October.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. I hope you find it helpful. You seem to have chosen a tourist destination and a coastal climate, which may suit you for a while. I would not suggest purchasing land, or a home, until you have spent a full year, or more, to experience the range of weather patterns and the potential loneliness of the summer months. This time of year, you'll be thinking of hurricanes.
On the other hand, you mention wanting to live in Mexico for a year or two, but you state that you are not retired. In that case, we'll assume that you are prepared to enter Mexico on an FMM permit and to apply, within 30 days, for a 'no inmigrante' visa, which will require proof of sufficient income (about $1200 USD per month) to obtain. Please don't plan on working in Mexico, as that requires the express permission of Immigration (INM) and isn't easy to get without unique talents; especially in this economy. Otherwise, you will have to leave Mexico within 180 days, as the FMM is not renewable in Mexico. You have to exit in order to get another.
OK, those are the main cautions. If there are forum members living there, I'm sure they'll chime in and offer you their assistance; that's the purpose of the forum.


----------



## DRK

Thanks a ton for the prompt response. Well, I'm fairly new to all of this, so I didn't know much. I want to have money saved up and definitely wouldn't want to attempt to take a job from one of the residents. I've been to Isla three times now in three different seasons. Once in February, June and October. I think the 180 FMM (what does that stand for?) sounds great since six months is a long time and I'm just wanting to get away. I had no intention of purchansing land or a home, simply because I could never afford it.  I really just want to go down and spend some extended time, learn the culture and the language and meet new people. I love Isla specifically because it doesn't feel touristy at all.

Is it considered an abuse of the system to go down on an FMM and stay for 180 days, fly back to the US and then come back on another FMM? It's seems like that might be frowned on. 

Also, you mention proof of sufficient income. Does that have to be actual income? Or could savings count for that as well?


----------



## RVGRINGO

FMM=Forma Migratoria Multiple is intended for temporary visits of up to 180 days per year. However, it still doesn't seem to be monitored by computer systems and many folks manage to exit and return. It might be a good idea to spend a day or two outside of Mexico, in case you were to end up face to face with the same INM agent with a good memory for faces. It is possible for them to refuse you; but it isn't likely, so long as you don't just turn on your heel and try to re-enter immediately. 
Don't forget to hang on to your FMM, as you will need it to fly out. Technically, you are required to have it with you at all times.


----------



## TundraGreen

DRK said:


> Also, you mention proof of sufficient income. Does that have to be actual income? Or could savings count for that as well?


The proof of income refers to more permanent visas. No proof of income is required for a 180 day tourist visa.

Will


----------



## elchante

DRK: if you are not doing so already, i would suggest that you read the blogs of people who live on isla mujeres. there are numerous ones out there. just do a google/yahoo/bing search for isla mujeres blogs and you'll get quite a list. and most of the blogs have a list of other blogs. one long-time blogger has recently addressed some isla "issues" which you mght find interesting.


----------



## DRK

I have been reading some blogs. I've also been there a few times and am going back in a month. What are the 'issues' that you reference? I haven't found anything.


----------



## DRK

And by the way, thanks a ton to all you guys who've responded so far. I love the tone of this site, so helpful!


----------



## elchante

DRK, i sent you a PM about the blog to which i was referring.


----------



## simopne70

DRK said:


> I have been reading some blogs. I've also been there a few times and am going back in a month. What are the 'issues' that you reference? I haven't found anything.


Hello my name is Simonei'm 40 actually I LIVE IN FLorence (ITALY ) my father is mexican and my MOther Italian, i'm looking for the way to come bach to mexico Isla will be fine for me.Maybe we can help heach other? Regards S.


----------



## MsLou

Isla Mujeres is VERY touristy!


----------

